# Sentencing of 2nd. Girl who killed MOHAMAD ANWAR UBER DRIVER was yesterday



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

She will be released at 21.























It is TOO DAMN OBVIOUS WHO THE " LAW" PROTECTS !


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

You know, most people like to cry about shit like this but most people are also too afraid to call the kettle black. That's the real problem. They're like animals, they smell fear, and if you're lenient on them they're just going to assume you're weak and abuse the hell out of it. Too many have no concept of upholding a society, they assume you're weak for waiting at red lights, probably call you a ****** as they pass you, and when they inevitably get pulled over -- they're the victim. And perhaps most racist of all, apparently, weed is a racial issue? Meanwhile, the media constantly propagates the lie that blacks are somehow strong/masculine/good fathers/etc... and the second people start catching onto the lie, 'late night comedians' make some racist jokes, and the masses feel content.

In Germany they call black-and-white cookies 'Amerikaners' for over a hundred years now.


----------



## Nite_Rider (Oct 7, 2020)

Ay2B said:


> You know, most people like to cry about shit like this but most people are also too afraid to call the kettle black. That's the real problem. They're like animals, they smell fear, and if you're lenient on them they're just going to assume you're weak and abuse the hell out of it. Too many have no concept of upholding a society, they assume you're weak for waiting at red lights, probably call you a **** as they pass you, and when they inevitably get pulled over -- they're the victim. And perhaps most racist of all, apparently, weed is a racial issue? Meanwhile, the media constantly propagates the lie that blacks are somehow strong/masculine/good fathers/etc... and the second people start catching onto the lie, 'late night comedians' make some racist jokes, and the masses feel content.
> 
> In Germany they call black-and-white cookies 'Amerikaners' for over a hundred years now.


Totally agree. But calling them animals is an insult to creatures such as lions, snakes, bears.... even cockroaches. These two are simply the worst and should be dispensed from the planet in public and with a quickness.


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

Nite_Rider said:


> Totally agree. But calling them animals is an insult to creatures such as lions, snakes, bears.... even cockroaches. These two are simply the worst and should be dispensed from the planet in public and with a quickness.


It's understandable to be frustrated with black people but honestly, that's not fair. About a third of blacks are self-aware and essentially 'normal'. It's typically an allele (genetic version) of the MAOA enzyme present in roughly half-to-two thirds of african americans that results in negative behaviour such as killing uber drivers. Lions and bears are likely susceptible to the same genetic mutation that made sense in caveman time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Woah, did I just step into a Klan meeting here? WTF. This is a terrible crime but every person is an individual and the fact is that race has no bearing on it.

As for the light sentence here, I think we just have to accept it for what it is. The result of an imperfect system and probably the best you can expect.

There is no justice in the justice system. It is inherently unjust.

There are 2 goals of the justice system: Retribution and Correction.

No amount of retribution can ever make up for a murder. The death sentence is also imperfect because the lives of the murdered are often more valuable than the lives of the murderers.

Correction is the best we can hope for. The aim is to make society a better place by reducing recidivism, and in theory making people into beneficial members of society. The ultimate way to reduce recidivism is through execution as a dead offender never reoffends, but even the worst war criminal in the past could in theory be a good person in the future. One's past does not necessarily dictate one's future. Can a bad robot be reprogrammed to be a good robot? A better robot than the average robot, even, by learning from past mistakes? Too often, not. But maybe sometimes. When a person seems incorrigible, death or life incarceration seem the only useful option. That's the basis behind ideas like the 3 strikes rule in California, but unfortunately prosecutorial overreach has nullified the intents of such laws by doing things like lumping multiple minor offenses into one trial, resulting in absurd outcomes like life sentences for something like possessing an illegal drug and an illegal weapon together at the same time after having previously been found to have committed one minor act.



There isn't much evidence to say that serving 50 years in prison is better than serving 7 for the ideal corrective outcome. I am unconcerned personally about when or if she is released, I only hope that if she tries to reoffend and harm someone else in the future, that the person who is being harmed will shoot her down in self-defense. Killing in self-defense is justified to prevent a killing, but no punishment can ever bring back the dead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Woah, did I just step into a Klan meeting here? WTF. This is a terrible crime but every person is an individual and the fact is that race has no bearing on it.
> 
> As for the light sentence here, I think we just have to accept it for what it is. The result of an imperfect system and probably the best you can expect.
> 
> ...


They ALREADY HAD " LIGHT SENTENCES " FOR REPEAT HABITUAL SIMILAR CRIMES !

THEY SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN OUT IN PUBLIC TO
BE ABLE TO KILL THIS MAN IN THE FIRST PLACE !

THEY WILL DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Politicians who enabled this Murder should ALSO BE JAILED !


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Woah, did I just step into a Klan meeting here? WTF. This is a terrible crime but every person is an individual and the fact is that race has no bearing on it.


We are way, way overdue in having a truthful conversation about black behavior. The reality is that individuals reflect the genes they were born with. Race is the foundation of identity.

It's inconvenient and unsavory to have to consider the implications, but too ****ing bad. If there are compatibility issues between races then we deserve the ability to sort it out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> We are way, way overdue in having a truthful conversation about black behavior. The reality is that individuals reflect the genes they were born with. Race is the foundation of identity.


I disagree. Using race as the basis of your identity makes no sense. Yes, there are genetic difference based on race, but they are trivially small and non-race genetic factors play a much bigger role in who you are than how much melanin you've got. Stephen Hawking and Neil Degrasse Tyson both got some smart genes and have more in common with each other IMO in terms of identity than Mike Tyson has with Neil Degrasse Tyson, who both happen to share the same surname and "race". "Race" is a BS made-up social construct. Genetically it is nearly irrelevant.

"Racial identity" is bullcrap made up by people who want to manipulate you, whether it is made up by the KKK, College Diversity Boards, or BLM.



> It's inconvenient and unsavory to have to consider the implications, but too ****ing bad. If there are compatibility issues between races then we deserve the ability to sort it out.


I think it would be better if we treated people based on their personal merits rather than on the basis of their skin color. Correlation != Causation.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> You know, most people like to cry about shit like this but most people are also too afraid to call the kettle black. That's the real problem. They're like animals, they smell fear, and if you're lenient on them they're just going to assume you're weak and abuse the hell out of it. Too many have no concept of upholding a society, they assume you're weak for waiting at red lights, probably call you a **** as they pass you, and when they inevitably get pulled over -- they're the victim. And perhaps most racist of all, apparently, weed is a racial issue? Meanwhile, the media constantly propagates the lie that blacks are somehow strong/masculine/good fathers/etc... and the second people start catching onto the lie, 'late night comedians' make some racist jokes, and the masses feel content.
> 
> In Germany they call black-and-white cookies 'Amerikaners' for over a hundred years now.


**** sapiens most likely killed off all the other human species back in the day.

Now we have turned on our own.

What a shame.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nite_Rider said:


> Totally agree. But calling them animals is an insult to creatures such as lions, snakes, bears.... even cockroaches. These two are simply the worst and should be dispensed from the planet in public and with a quickness.


Do you realize that you are an animal, specifically a mammal?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> It's understandable to be frustrated with black people but honestly, that's not fair. About a third of blacks are self-aware and essentially 'normal'. It's typically an allele (genetic version) of the MAOA enzyme present in roughly half-to-two thirds of african americans that results in negative behaviour such as killing uber drivers. Lions and bears are likely susceptible to the same genetic mutation that made sense in caveman time.


Lol.

And your source for the self aware claim?

Guesing you ain't skooled on the speces called **** sapiens.

Seems that forth grade edukaton taught yu reading but not comprehensible skil.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> We are way, way overdue in having a truthful conversation about black behavior. The reality is that individuals reflect the genes they were born with. Race is the foundation of identity.
> 
> It's inconvenient and unsavory to have to consider the implications, but too ****ing bad. If there are compatibility issues between races then we deserve the ability to sort it out.


Do you realize that you are of the same species of mammal that you are denigrating?

Does your understanding of history go back only a few decades while various species of humans have walked the earth for hundreds of thousands of years?

Guess what, Adam and Eve weren't Aryan. Adam was supposedly dropped onto Earth somewhere around modern day Iraq and Iran.

Guessing no German blood.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> You know, most people like to cry about shit like this but most people are also too afraid to call the kettle black. That's the real problem. They're like animals, they smell fear, and if you're lenient on them they're just going to assume you're weak and abuse the hell out of it. Too many have no concept of upholding a society, they assume you're weak for waiting at red lights, probably call you a **** as they pass you, and when they inevitably get pulled over -- they're the victim. And perhaps most racist of all, apparently, weed is a racial issue? Meanwhile, the media constantly propagates the lie that blacks are somehow strong/masculine/good fathers/etc... and the second people start catching onto the lie, 'late night comedians' make some racist jokes, and the masses feel content.
> 
> In Germany they call black-and-white cookies 'Amerikaners' for over a hundred years now.


So, you believe Adam was the first human?

Guess what, he wasn't dropped onto Earth in Germany.

Have you ever read The Book of Genesis?

Further, Jesus of Nazareth was not born in Germany.

Seems to me that most of the significant humans in various religions were *********.

Please explain the difference in race between the Germanic barbarians and Middle Eastern peoples who created Judaism, Christianity and Islam?


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Ay2B said:


> It's understandable to be frustrated with black people but honestly, that's not fair. About a third of blacks are self-aware and essentially 'normal'. It's typically an allele (genetic version) of the MAOA enzyme present in roughly half-to-two thirds of african americans that results in negative behaviour such as killing uber drivers. Lions and bears are likely susceptible to the same genetic mutation that made sense in caveman time.


Deprenyl FTW?


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I disagree. Using race as the basis of your identity makes no sense. Yes, there are genetic difference based on race, but they are trivially small and non-race genetic factors play a much bigger role in who you are than how much melanin you've got. Stephen Hawking and Neil Degrasse Tyson both got some smart genes and have more in common with each other IMO in terms of identity than Mike Tyson has with Neil Degrasse Tyson, who both happen to share the same surname and "race". "Race" is a BS made-up social construct. Genetically it is nearly irrelevant.
> 
> "Racial identity" is bullcrap made up by people who want to manipulate you, whether it is made up by the KKK, College Diversity Boards, or BLM.
> 
> ...


TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They ALREADY HAD " LIGHT SENTENCES " FOR REPEAT HABITUAL SIMILAR CRIMES !
> 
> THEY SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN OUT IN PUBLIC TO
> BE ABLE TO KILL THIS MAN IN THE FIRST PLACE !
> ...


So, no dead children that can be written off as a tax deduction?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> You know, most people like to cry about shit like this but most people are also too afraid to call the kettle black. That's the real problem. They're like animals, they smell fear, and if you're lenient on them they're just going to assume you're weak and abuse the hell out of it. Too many have no concept of upholding a society, they assume you're weak for waiting at red lights, probably call you a **** as they pass you, and when they inevitably get pulled over -- they're the victim. And perhaps most racist of all, apparently, weed is a racial issue? Meanwhile, the media constantly propagates the lie that blacks are somehow strong/masculine/good fathers/etc... and the second people start catching onto the lie, 'late night comedians' make some racist jokes, and the masses feel content.
> 
> In Germany they call black-and-white cookies 'Amerikaners' for over a hundred years now.


Are your eyes blue?

Is your hair colored blond?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> She will be released at 21.
> View attachment 603535
> View attachment 603537
> View attachment 603538
> ...


Seems all the racist commentators on this thread have hidden themselves under a rock.

Seems they do not understand the difference between race and species.

Jesus was born in the middle East.

Only 144,000 middle easterners are gonna get into heaven, according to The Bible.

What is your race? Do you qualify for entrance into Heaven based upon your race?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> She will be released at 21.
> View attachment 603535
> View attachment 603537
> View attachment 603538
> ...


OMG.

Seems stupid, racist posters don't wanna respond to posts calling out their ignorance, especially when religious beliefs are involved.

Seems your posts bring out dozens of posting fools.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do you realize that you are of the same species of mammal that you are denigrating?
> 
> Does your understanding of history go back only a few decades while various species of humans have walked the earth for hundreds of thousands of years?
> 
> ...












"Same species", lol.

Evolutionary pressures were different all across the globe. These pressures shaped the racial and ethnic groups that all of us inherited.

We are NOT the same. It's ignorant to stick your head in the sand and pretend like the only difference is in how much melanin is in the skin.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> View attachment 603657
> 
> 
> "Same species", lol.
> ...


Nope.

We killed off our cousins and now turning on our own.

Seems your view of history is based upon decades instead of thousands of years.

Are your eyes blue?

Is your hair blonde?

If not, seems you should be sent to an island penal colony.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> We are way, way overdue in having a truthful conversation about black behavior. The reality is that individuals reflect the genes they were born with. Race is the foundation of identity.
> 
> It's inconvenient and unsavory to have to consider the implications, but too ****ing bad. If there are compatibility issues between races then we deserve the ability to sort it out.


What color are your eyes?

What color is your hair?

Part of the Aryan race?

What is your religion?

Based on The Old Testament?

Religion based on prophecies from persons of color?

Guessing I should throw stones, as described in The Bible.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> View attachment 603657
> 
> 
> "Same species", lol.
> ...


And the source of your posted diagram?

It's posted in black and white, but I am guessing the original was created with crayons. By a historian with a fifth grade education.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> She will be released at 21.
> View attachment 603535
> View attachment 603537
> View attachment 603538
> ...


It seems the most foolish and uneducated posters reply to your posts.

Is this by design?

Are you just trolling?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> She will be released at 21.


Because she gets to blame “the white man” for everything.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> And the source of your posted diagram?
> 
> It's posted in black and white, but I am guessing the original was created with crayons. By a historian with a fifth grade education.


The information in the picture is the current consensus among biologists regarding human evolution. You are completely unhinged. I brought no arguments about religion into this.









Human evolution - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> The information in the picture is the current consensus among biologists regarding human evolution. You are completely unhinged. I brought no arguments about religion into this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Wikipedia is your source?

Followed your link.

Seems you are related to apes.

Guessing your eye color is deep brown or black.

And your hair is dark brown or black.

Seems to me you are just a wannabe member of the Aryan race.

You seem to be denigrating others to cover the fact that you, especially you, are a member of an inferior race.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> This is a terrible crime but every person is an individual and the fact is that race has no bearing on it.


That is ONLY true because a black person killed someone with pale skin.
If it had been the other way around ... it would absolutely have everything to do with race.

Only white people are racist.
(Isn't _that_ a racist statement?)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> The information in the picture is the current consensus among biologists regarding human evolution. You are completely unhinged. I brought no arguments about religion into this.


I personally don't believe one inch of the diagram. 
It does not show "Shanty Irish", which is MY tribe.

It should be somewhere in with the Neanderthal line.

Oh and, as a reminder, NEANDERTHAL LIVES MATTER.


Yea, baby. You don't wanna see us out there protesting.
Nope.










This is wifey and me on our wedding day.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That is ONLY true because a black person killed someone with pale skin.
> If it had been the other way around ... it would absolutely have everything to do with race.
> 
> Only white people are racist.
> (Isn't _that_ a racist statement?)


Seems it was a crime of opportunity.

No race relations involved during the incident.

It only becomes a racist incident when arm chair quarterbacks claim it is racist.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> View attachment 603657
> 
> 
> "Same species", lol.
> ...


Where are the German and Irish?

Guessing you are claiming German Aryan heritage based on your blue eyes and blonde hair.

That describes your physical features, right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> There isn't much evidence to say that serving 50 years in prison is better than serving 7 for the ideal corrective outcome. I am unconcerned personally about when or if she is released, I only hope that *if she tries to reoffend and harm someone else in the future, that the person who is being harmed will shoot her down in self-defense.* _Killing in self-defense is justified to prevent a killing_, but no punishment can ever bring back the dead.



If you use a firearm to defend yourself in the District of Columbia, even against a thug with a gun, they take _you_ to the hoosegow and _you_ are put on trial. Law Enforcement in D.C. will do nothing about unregistered motorbikes whose riders run red lights and disobey traffic laws. They will do nothing about those same motorbikes and RVs that terrorise motorists and pedestrians while they put on their circus acts. The police will, however, in New York Minute, give you a summons for not using your seat belt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I personally don't believe one inch of the diagram.
> It does not show "Shanty Irish", which is MY tribe.
> 
> It should be somewhere in with the Neanderthal line.
> ...


According to legend, Neanderthals had a larger brain capacity than Sapiens, were larger and more muscular.

They could rip a Sapiens to shreds, much like a chimpanzee today could dismember a zoo visitor in a few seconds.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> According to legend, Neanderthals had a larger brain capacity than Sapiens, were larger and more muscular.
> 
> They could rip a Sapiens to shreds, much like a chimpanzee today could dismember a zoo visitor in a few seconds.


Yeeeup.
Sounds like a drunken Irishman on Saturday night.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> View attachment 603657
> 
> 
> "Same species", lol.
> ...


So, according to your posted diagram, your relatives originated in Africa?

What skin color do you suppose they had?

White skin with blue eyes and blond hair?

Does that describe you?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

There was never going to be any justice for the victim here.

Hopefully though, these "children" will go out to celebrate their releases and 21st birthdays and die in solo fiery crashes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because she gets to blame “the white man” for everything.


" He should have just ' given' her the car "!
I'm sick of this response by Government " Officials " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> It seems the most foolish and uneducated posters reply to your posts.
> 
> Is this by design?
> 
> Are you just trolling?


I am stating facts.

Sad ,Sorry ,FACTS.

THAT THIS FARCE IS CALLED " JUSTICE" IN OUR NATIONS CAPITOL.

I do not try to control other people.
Or their responses
I am not a Democrat.
I have no desire nor claim to control others.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, no dead children that can be written off as a tax deduction?


What ?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> According to legend, Neanderthals had a larger brain capacity than Sapiens, were larger and more muscular.
> 
> They could rip a Sapiens to shreds, much like a chimpanzee today could dismember a zoo visitor in a few seconds.


Not legend. We have physical evidence. Why are you so anti-science?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> Not legend. We have physical evidence. Why are you so anti-science?
> 
> 
> View attachment 603715


Why the Caucasoid has a big Hole in the back of his Skull ?!?!?

He was an Uber Driver ?


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Are your eyes blue?
> 
> Is your hair colored blond?


Yeah?

You know, I felt bad about being drunk racist on here but after seeing how buttflustered it made you, no regrets. Any experienced Uber/Taxi driver has issues with blacks, everyone knows it. Yet, Uber drivers are perhaps the most diverse group on Earth. How does the most diverse group on Earth become racist if there's no reason?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> Not legend. We have physical evidence. Why are you so anti-science?
> 
> 
> View attachment 603715


Seems none of the racists on this forum have blue eyes, blond hair and are descended from Germanic tribes.

Bunch of bottom feeders blaming others for their inadequacies.

America, the melting pot.

Rise to the level of your abilities in a republican, capitalist society or blame others because you can't cut it.

Guessing that scientists measuring the front part of your skull will determine that your brain matter had no room to grow since childhood.

Do you have blue eyes?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems none of the racists on this forum have blue eyes, blond hair and are descended from Germanic tribes.


Huh? Off your meds seems like. The argument is over whether all races are functionally equal. You're the one leaping ahead with the presumption of white superiority. You've got a one-track mind, obsessing over this specific germanic phenotype.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> Huh? Off your meds seems like. The argument is over whether all races are functionally equal. You're the one leaping ahead with the presumption of white superiority. You've got a one-track mind, obsessing over this specific germanic phenotype.


Seems you're missing my point.

Assholes denigrating other races are foolish.

They disparage other races while not being of the blue eyed, blond haired, Germanic super race.

Guess what, we are all the same species.

I am just calling them out regarding their hypocrisy.

Seems none of the racists on this thread have claimed to be blue eyed, blond haired and Germanic.

Yet they imply they are superior to other races.

Just trying to make a point. Blue eyed, bond haired Germanic people are not superior to other races.

However, when I brought up the specter that the racists were foolish, because they did not meet the imagined standard, they all shit up and crawled back under their rocks.

My roots are German and Irish. My boys are German, Irish, Spanish and Chinese.

How about you?


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems none of the racists on this thread have claimed to be blue eyed, blond haired and Germanic.


Why do you assume uber drivers can't be aryan? Are you some Nazi fetishist?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ay2B said:


> Why do you assume uber drivers can't be aryan? Are you some Nazi fetishist?


The defination of Aryan has been appropriated by racists, incorrectly.

That ethnic group was first mentioned thousands of years ago.

I'm calling out the racists who do not belong to the original ethnic group or the group defined by the German fascists.

Seems none of the racists on this forum meet the German definition of the master race, but are more likely to meet the definition of that lunatic leader of the Nazi party.

No one has claimed to be blue eyed, with blond hair and of Germanic origin, or even descended from the original Aryans.

Nor have they described how they are superior.

Seems that fools on this forum ignore their own follies and puff themselves up by loudly proclaiming their superiority while actually being economically and mentally inferior to the humans they denigrate.

No fetishes involved. Just calling out uneducated dumbasses.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> Not legend. We have physical evidence. Why are you so anti-science?
> 
> 
> View attachment 603715


Seems Neanderthals had larger skull capacity and brain mass than Sapiens.

Yet they are extinct and humans control the Earth.

Please explain the science.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> Huh? Off your meds seems like. The argument is over whether all races are functionally equal. You're the one leaping ahead with the presumption of white superiority. You've got a one-track mind, obsessing over this specific germanic phenotype.


What makes you superior to others? Being Caucasian?

Whit trailer trash no beter then oters. 

I've known many, many humans from distant lands that are far superior to your kind economically and mentally.

Functionally equal?

You gotta be kidding, right?

There are huge variations among all species of animals, including the human species.

So again, I ask, are you blue eyed, blond haired and of German descent?

Or, are you descended from the original Aryan ethnic group that first appeared in history thousands of years ago?

Guessing not.

Further, guessing you're in the bottom five percent of the Caucasian functionality scale.

Prove me wrong. Go on strike.


----------

